# Richmond Park 3 laps sticky?



## Whippet (27 Jul 2007)

Now this is something that inspired me on the old C+ forum....

Not really managed a decent time yet but if anyone's up for continuing the original thread then I'm sure I'll contribute in the near future.

3 laps of Richmond Park, clockwise or anti-clockwise; name; time; etc can't remember the other details but if any of the original participants are here then maybe we should give it a go again??

For me personally so far, 1 lap clockwise 20.13, not hot but I'll see how it goes...


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2007)

Just how big is Richmond Park? 20 mins for 1 lap ... wish we had somewhere like that near us!


----------



## laurence (27 Jul 2007)

it's just shy of 7 miles a lap. 

L


----------



## laurence (27 Jul 2007)

oh... and it's ALWAYS windy. but never from behind you.

L


----------



## CotterPin (7 Aug 2007)

I did two laps (anti-clockwise) last week in a little shy of fifty minutes - even less hot than you, Whippet. If it is set up, maybe it would give me the incentive to try harder.

Technically, of course, anything quicker than 21 minutes is breaking the Park byelaws.


----------



## laurence (8 Aug 2007)

i did three laps in 2 days... 2 laps on friday, one on sunday.

actually, they were the only complete laps... at other times i was going up white lodge hill to admire the view (and have a sit down) and switching directions.

on sunday i did manage 2 climbs of broomfield hill and 2 of kingston

L


----------



## Pottsy (8 Aug 2007)

I'd been keen on this thread. I normally only do 1 or 2 laps on my fixed wheel Pompino so it would be a good incentive (and comparison) to go and do 3 laps and try and get a bit faster.

Currently about 45 mins for 2 laps on fixed.


----------



## Brixtonfixed (9 Aug 2007)

Yes, the 3-lap challenge is the only thing that keeps me going back to Biker*dar. All-time PBs for three laps are 56:34 on gears, 58:20 on fixed. I'm only in London for about three weeks before moving oop north for evermore so there's a powerful incentive to keep at it! There are some murderously fast people out there... the C+ record holder was doing three in 49, which is truly awesome.


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2007)

if the challenge included slowing down to say hello to rabbits/birds/deer and sitting watching the skylarks, i'd have you lot whupped!

L


----------



## Brixtonfixed (10 Aug 2007)

Slowing down for deer is not optional sometimes -- had to stop while what looked like the entire red deer herd crossed the road at Sawyers Hill yesterday. They didn't look like they'd take too kindly to being slalomed. Plays havoc with the lap times, of course...


----------



## laurence (10 Aug 2007)

but did you say hello to them... it's only polite.

L


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2007)

Pity there's nothing similar oop north 8(


----------



## gbs (4 Jan 2012)

OK, this is how individual entries in a consolidated table of merit might look after every body has posted their best time for the year to date

whippet,05-jan,cw, 52:35 Bianchi, geared, calm
fashion slave, 06-may, acw, 1:09:55, fixed, 15kph SWly wind
lardy, 07-jun, acw, 1:45:00, BSO, DK, headwind all way

BUT how do we allow multiple editors to access a single post?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Jan 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Pity there's nothing similar oop north 8(


 
We don't need a park up north, we have gods country to cycle round in.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Pity there's nothing similar oop north 8(


you're better off without. Watching the dreadful London Dynamo turn a lovely park in to a bike race/admire my lycra fest is mortifying. If these people had anything about them they'd be blasting up and down the A30


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you're better off without. Watching the dreadful London Dynamo turn a lovely park in to a bike race/admire my lycra fest/shout at others to get out of their way/Intimidate regular park goers and other cyclists is mortifying. If these people had anything about them they'd be blasting up and down the A30


 
Just added some..


----------



## StuAff (7 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just added some..


Yup, RP would be a much nicer place without those boring rude gits. So many great roads within easy reach of the smoke and they just do laps.....just had a look at their website. Four laps, every week. Dull, dull, dull. Their other group rides are more like it, but they don't exactly push themselves RE mileage, only 50-60 milers....


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you're better off without. Watching the dreadful London Dynamo turn a lovely park in to a bike race/admire my lycra fest is mortifying. If these people had anything about them they'd be blasting up and down the A30


 

Although it was amusing last year to watch about 20 of them, with their tongues hanging out, closely following their one female club member who was out at the front. Not amusing from her point of view of course.


----------



## Darkhorse (9 Jan 2012)

Lol... On Saturday I had to go over to Barnes and went through the Park. There were a couple of guys on racers heading in the same direction, 'full lycra jacket' etc... When they got to the tiny little hill (bridge) that crosses the railway line just outside Barnes they were both out the saddle, and slowed to a snails pace. And I was sitting there on my old 30lb 2.0 tyred mountain bike wondering weather it was polite to overtake them? The Park attracts 'that kind of person', and the pretend mountain bikers over there can be spectacular in their stupidity! But I consider it an amusing form of entertainment these days...


----------



## gbs (9 Jan 2012)

Darkhorse said:


> Lol... On Saturday I had to go over to Barnes and went through the Park. There were a couple of guys on racers heading in the same direction, 'full lycra jacket' etc... When they got to the tiny little hill (bridge) that crosses the railway line just outside Barnes they were both out the saddle, and slowed to a snails pace. And I was sitting there on my old 30lb 2.0 tyred mountain bike wondering weather it was polite to overtake them? The Park attracts 'that kind of person', and the pretend mountain bikers over there can be spectacular in their stupidity! But I consider it an amusing form of entertainment these days...


 
I think you mean the bridge on Queens Drive aka Marc Bohan Bridge. I expect to reach the crest at 30kph on that "hill". Perhaps they were athletes not yet warmed up for the challenge of RP or on high geared fixed.


----------



## Darkhorse (9 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> I think you mean the bridge on Queens Drive aka Marc Bohan Bridge. I expect to reach the crest at 30kph on that "hill". Perhaps they were athletes not yet warmed up for the challenge of RP or on high geared fixed.


 
No, the beginning of Rocks Lane, Barnes common, heading North. And they had just come from the park, so I think they had already done all the hard work?


----------



## gbs (10 Jan 2012)

perhaps they did a tour des cafes (there are 3 possibilities within the park) and overindulged!


----------



## Darkhorse (10 Jan 2012)

gbs said:


> perhaps they did a tour des cafes (there are 3 possibilities within the park) and overindulged!


 
Ah, I’m only aware of two, and an Ice Cream van? Does that count as three?

If you want to know what really goes on in Richmond Park, take a seat and watch the cars pulling in at Pembroke Lodge, or Roehampton car park. Won’t take long before you see the roof racks with the all the Racers on the top! Or maybe you’ll notice the mountain bikers who all have front suspension, but curiously appear to be using slick tyres? I think it’s known as ‘Poser Paradise’ among club cyclists?


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

I know they look silly and are intimidating, but I do just WISH I could ride that fast....they make me look like a snail #dynamo


----------



## clarion (16 Feb 2012)

I've never done three laps of RP. I think I ought to. But it's 15km to get to the park, and 15km to wobble home after...


----------



## gbs (24 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1732350, member: 1314"]I've never done that steep hill more than just the once if I pop down. I'll do it once then it's u-turns.[/quote]

It is not necessary - the quicker, safer route is a/c - left hand turns all the way.


----------



## thefollen (27 Aug 2013)

Tried this for the first time yesterday (anitclockwise)! So close to the hour- Strava says I'm somewhere between 1hr 01m 50s and 1hr 02m. No drafting of course. Have done sub 20s before but only as singles. Had a rolling start following the 6.5(ish) mile 'warmup' from my house and cycled straight back afterwards. A little trafficky and windy in places which dulled momentum slightly, but I'll take it!

Not a club rider or anything, just a chap who enjoys cycling.

Happy with the first attempt, gunning for the hour now!

http://www.strava.com/activities/77615436


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2013)

I have never managed to do the full 3 consecutive laps in one direction... always get bored and start cutting through a different way or go in the other direction. 

Well done on getting close to the hour though. Takes some doing, I can imagine!


----------



## goody (27 Aug 2013)

Darkhorse said:


> Lol...There were a couple of guys on racers heading in the same direction, 'full lycra jacket' etc... When they got to the tiny little hill (bridge) that crosses the railway line just outside Barnes they were both out the saddle, and slowed to a snails pace. And I was sitting there on my old 30lb 2.0 tyred mountain bike wondering weather it was polite to overtake them?


 
Maybe they were near the end of a 200miler.


----------



## musa (27 Aug 2013)

richmond is boring, tell this buggers to go titsy hill... messed me up on the return leg yesterday


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Sep 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have never managed to do the full 3 consecutive laps in one direction... always get bored and start cutting through a different way or go in the other direction.
> 
> Well done on getting close to the hour though. Takes some doing, I can imagine!


 
So, I just got home after finally doing 3 laps in the same direction, after all these years 
Started at Ladderstile gate and went ACW. Best I can tell from Strava, I clocked 58:22 - held up by traffic a bit because it was done at around 5-6pm, so pretty happy with the result. Means I can go another 5 years now without having to do 3 laps on the trot!

http://app.strava.com/activities/81981245#


----------



## Fasta Asloth (13 Sep 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> So, I just got home after finally doing 3 laps in the same direction, after all these years
> Started at Ladderstile gate and went ACW. Best I can tell from Strava, I clocked 58:22 - held up by traffic a bit because it was done at around 5-6pm, so pretty happy with the result. Means I can go another 5 years now without having to do 3 laps on the trot!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/81981245#


you'll need to go do it again, strava only shows you doing x2 consecutive laps as a segment. If it aint logged as a x3 segment, you didnt do it..


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Sep 2013)

Nice try but... 

Barrel of Beard x3 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3360286


Leaderboard // My Results My Current Place
- / 15 My Best Time
- All-Time 
Rank	Name	Date	Speed	HR	Power	VAM	Time
1 Ant M Sep 12, 2013 20.9mi/h 164bpm 224W - 19:11
2 Ant M Sep 12, 2013 20.7mi/h 162bpm 228W - 19:21
3 Ant M Sep 12, 2013 20.2mi/h 155bpm 211W - 19:50


----------



## Fasta Asloth (13 Sep 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice try but...
> 
> Barrel of Beard x3
> 
> ...



that's one segment, done 3 times... we need a "giro richmond park x3" or similar continuous segment


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Sep 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> that's one segment, done 3 times... we need a "giro richmond park x3" or similar continuous segment


Those multiple lap ones don't make sense to me. How does Strava know if you have done it completely? It often tries to suggest I have done two laps when I had only done one...


----------



## Kies (14 Sep 2013)

Strava doesn't like enclosed loops, make the segment just short of one revolution and it will be fine


----------



## zigzag (20 Sep 2013)

went to richmond park this morning to see how long would it take to do three laps on a (souped up) single speed bike. weather conditions were good, but got held up by traffic on the second and third laps (around 20s in total i reckon).

17:28
17:52
18:05
=====
53:25


----------

